# Split nose?



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

So the past few days, Dakota's nose has seemed extra dry. And yesterday I notices a thin red line on his nose. I looked this morning and it went away. Well I just looked and it's back. And even bigger.

First of all what is it and does it need something like chapstick, petroleum jelly? Aloe?
The picture is bad, and he just licked the pink off. If you look closely you can see a faint light spot. If you follow it down that whole area is pink if I spread it open a bit.










Also what is this from?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

To clarify some more, it is directly between his nostrils and along the midline.







I will try to get a better picture.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry. I know you want an answer to your concern. But that is a very funny photo. Do try to get more, lol. 
Hope someone will come along with some info for you. I don't have a clue. I might guess he cut it on something? Or he's dehydrated? Or the air is very dry and the skin cracked? Honestly, I don't see what you mean in the pic.
Made me smile tho. Look at that nose! hehe


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I feel like this one isn't much better, but you can see the line a bit better. When I looked earlier this hard blood on it, i think.

possibilities.... 

Blood from dinner got on there. it cracked, or its not blood and I'm going crazy! All possible.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

ok, I see it now. And that photo is not nearly as hilarious. I still don't know. And I don't know why no one has offered you help yet. Did you google it? When all else fails, try a google search.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I did, but all I got was this....









lol


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I did and it seems it can be caused by dryness and they recommend vit. E oil.


----------



## pazzo (Aug 11, 2006)

My boy has had a dry cracked nose for about a year. I tried desitin (per the vet) vit e...nothing works, it may help but nothing has worked. I recently was told of a product "dog snout soother" its supposed to be all natural and its said to WORK WONDERS!!!!!! 

So we'll see, mine is coming on friday and if it works, i'll pass it along : )

If anyone here has heard of it lemme know!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

My boy is having a similar problem, but he has a variety of nose problems.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

No more funny pictures? 
How's the nose today? I would get a humidifier and try the vit E. Or maybe the product pazzo mentioned


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Before the beast and I head to bed, we thought it only right to include some more funny pictures.







Seems like the nose was getting better til I went and looked and reopened it. No more checking for a few days, just some neosporin. Enjoy his pictures. 







































That was the "mom you are crazy, Can we stop taking pictures and have more tummy rubs?"


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Keep us posted on how things go!


----------



## marycrft (Jun 1, 2009)

My male shepherd had a problem with a dry nose in the winter, I attributed that to the house being so dry due to the heat. Every night I'd put a light layer of vaseline on his nose which really helped. If the nose cracks enough to bleed the bleeding is extremely hard to stop.


----------

